# Hi I'm Andrew come and read a few brief details about me :)



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I'm andrew. I am based in Derbyshire UK. I breed feeder mice and pet mice as a hobby although I am hoping to start doing it full time. I know a lot of people will have issues with what I do regarding the feeding side but please no negative comments I take the welfare of my mice extremely seriously and will never compromise their welfare. Anyway, I would love to chat to like minded people, especially to people who breed mice full time to get a few hints & tips etc. I hope to chat to you all soon.

Andrew


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Andrew! Don't worry, feeder breeders are very welcome at FMB


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, welcome I think you will find all breeders are very welcome here


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Absolutely!


----------



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

hi, andrew where in derby r u? im in nottingham


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

silver-ranch said:


> hi, andrew where in derby r u? im in nottingham


 I am based in swadlincote, Derbyshire


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

SarahY said:


> Hello Andrew! Don't worry, feeder breeders are very welcome at FMB


Thank you very much indeed  x


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

moustress said:


> Welcome! Absolutely!


Thank you for al your kind comments  x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome, Andrew


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome  I breed feeder mice too, combined with half-serious fancy breeding. I have found everyone inhere very helpfull and not judging at all.


----------

